# costume ideas (HELP)



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

spent alot of time looking, especially since I wasnt sure what gender you are  

So heres my ideas if I had unlimited budget;

Skeletor--> http://www.thehunterslair.com/topic/22499-skeletor-via-mr-i-build/page__hl__skeletor

Mord Sith--> http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...9&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:0,i:166&biw=1294&bih=1049

Zombie/undead (I couldnt find info on these amazing rotting skeleton costumes Ive seen before but this is similar--> http://www.thehorrordome.com/bloody-anatomy-suit-halloween-costume.aspx

Bat--> http://www.mostlydead.com/Foam-Latex-Prosthetics-Masks/c8/p1347/Bat-by-FX-Faces/product_info.html


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

kittyvibe said:


> spent alot of time looking, especially since I wasnt sure what gender you are


And what body type? Large, small, Tall, etc...


----------



## reelemin904 (Oct 1, 2012)

OctoberDream said:


> And what body type? Large, small, Tall, etc...


I'm a guy and I'm 5'11" athletic body


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

those are awesome kittyvibe!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Shoot, with that body type you could go as so many diffrent things. How about Baine from Batman or a troll from Snow White and the Huntsman. If you want to spend money there a many latex mask on line. Or you could do a quick image search on steam punk. There is some realy scare stuff out there under that subject. Try here: http://steampunkcostume.com/2009/09/15/steampunk-leather-masks-and-helmets/ and see what you think.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

XandonX said:


> those are awesome kittyvibe!


thanks, hehe. If he went as a Mord Sith that would truly be frightening, knowing his build and gender now,


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

If money isn't an issue...I would've bought these ASAP. 


http://www.etsy.com/listing/7683215...ax=0&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=crow+costume


----------



## Dradius (Jul 26, 2012)

to be honest bro, im 6'1" and i used a grim reaper costume last year... that was the most effective tool to scare people ever, mostly the simple stuff is what can scare people the most, you got a build propper for alot of creepy things, i would see you more being a zombie, cuz those bastages freak me the heck out... but you should be good with many different costumes, and you can have more detail if price isn't an issue


----------



## Chris Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

Hawkeye is a member of the Avenger in the avengers 2012. He is a world class Archer and marksman. Hand-eye-coordination assemble him the most efficient archer ever acknowledged. He is also skilled to throw knifes, darts, balls, bolas and Boomerangs. He is highly competent and charismatic team innovator and a shrewd fight strategist, albeit often reckless as we seen in this amazing avenger movie.

The thing which really appreciated by his fans at immense level is the vest worn by Hawkeye in this movie. On public demand this vest has been available here, Made from prime quality leather, this avengers hawkeye costume has smart embossed designs to exhibit its originality and exquisiteness. The vest comes with a polyester lining to ease you whereas the premium stitching assures long lasting efficiency. The costume has inside pockets to facilitate you to have your stuff with ease. The bold symbols on the chest area highlight the credibility of the vest where as the buckled belt gives another new dimensions to the hawkeye costume vest.

Buy Here: *Hawkeye Costume*


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 4, 2012)

reelemin904 said:


> II am going to a crazy party this year and I am looking for the most outrageous amazing costume for this year. Money isnt an issue, i just want it to be incredible. I'm leaning more towards the scary theme. Please help me in any way possible. Thank You


C Check out The Scream team they have foam latex "appliances".. Mask that are just totally amazing! They are attached to your skin and move with your facial movements..add some out of this world contacts and some fake teeth..maybe some ears or horns...options are endless!


----------

